# progynova



## pesente (Dec 1, 2012)

ive noticed the paperwork in the progynova says not to use when pregnant? im 7w3d pregnant and now terrified ive put my baby at risk of defects?
i am beside my self with worry and dont know where to turn.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It will do as it won't be tested in pregnancy formally by the company in order to get a license.

But every frozen cycle, donor egg cycle and surrogacy cycle will involve oestogen treatment to support the pregnancy.

Normally the ovaries produce copious amounts of oestadiol and progesterone, but if the ovaries have not been through ovulation and the cycle is artificially manipulated the oestrogen needs to be given to the woman in the amounts that would have been made by the ovaries/placenta until the placenta has fully formed and taken over the whole job.

Don't worry. There are plenty of very healthy babies born from frozen embryos and donor eggs and the fertility clinics do know what they are doing!

I am just about to come off 8mg of progynova a day which I have been taking since the beginning of April as I am 12 weeks pregnant now. I have never been worried as I know it is necessary.


----------



## pesente (Dec 1, 2012)

thank you for your reply. i know your right it was just a panic reaction, bloomin hormones! lol
good luck with your pregnancy xxx


----------

